
Tell HN: I think Kotlin is great - basicscholar
I think Kotlin programming language is great.
:)
======
gus_massa
It's better to link to the page of the language, or to a good tutorial.

My first question is: What makes this language different from all the other
languages? (Something more specific than great.)

I'll copy partially a comment by Matthew Butterick in the Racket mailing list.
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/racket-
users/oS_D2OHuF...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/racket-
users/oS_D2OHuFI4/_gDy9lo0AQAJ)

It can provide some ideas:

>> So, what is the best way [to promote Racket]?

> Here's one good way to promote the language:

> 1) Make something impressive with Racket.

> 2) When someone asks "how did you make that?" give Racket all the credit.

> Don't cut corners in step (1).

Do you know an interesting project made in Kotlin?

